# Increase your YouTube views!



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2012)

I just love this stuff....fake Facebook friends and now fake YouTube viewers.....what's next? 

http://www.tubeautomator.com/


----------



## Crothcipt (May 9, 2012)

Now I am very scared. I went to click off it and got a "Don't click off this page" add.


----------



## apicius9 (May 9, 2012)

I knew there had to be fake FB friends because some people I know have more than 3 friends and that can't be true. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2012)

"Next Gen YouTube Robot That Can Get Your Loser Video To #1 At YouTube In Under 24 Hours"


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2012)

This is just one of thousands of this type of thing out there for social networking crap. In most cases it's just scumbag business owners trying to outwit nitwits - nothing new.


----------



## DwarvenChef (May 10, 2012)

Takeda putting one of mine on his web site was good for mine  lol


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 10, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> This is just one of thousands of this type of thing out there for social networking crap. In most cases it's just scumbag business owners trying to outwit nitwits - nothing new.



I would say in _all_ cases.

Google (for one) works hard to stop companies from falsely inflating the online reputation of companies and individuals as it undermines confidence in Google's ability to return accurate search results.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 10, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Takeda putting one of mine on his web site was good for mine  lol


:notworthy:


----------

